# RS Logix conveyor practice



## Sparky Mcgregor (Sep 7, 2015)

I finished my PLC certificatifion recently but rushed though it just to have it on my resume. I have a ton of information swimming around in my head but it was an online course so very little time was spent physically programming (all theory). I just purchased a RS Logix PLC kit so now the real learning begins. I'm a conveyor technician by trade so that's where my current focus will be other than refimilarizing myself with the software. I was just wondering if anyone with some real world experience had any advice on how to approach it? I'd like to streamline the process as much as possible.


----------



## AK_sparky (Aug 13, 2013)

Which online course did you take?


----------



## Sparky Mcgregor (Sep 7, 2015)

George Brown distance learning PLC.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Are you building a demo/trainer to use for practice?
I used my demos sometimes to simulate the actual job before we actually went and installed and programmed it in the field. 
I'm not up on the new things going on, but there are several folks here with a ton of knowledge. I expect you will get plenty advice.

If your building a demo, install as much I/O as you physically can install, so you can recreate many scenarios.


----------



## Sparky Mcgregor (Sep 7, 2015)

I'm not building a demo. I'd like to but I can't afford to buy all those components right now. I have a little Plc kit with 5 input/outputs, but for the most part I just use AB's emulate software instead. When my programming get's more advanced and I start dealing with encoders I might have to build my own little field kit but I'd prefer to do everything on my laptop if feasible.


----------



## AK_sparky (Aug 13, 2013)

I did that George Brown course. I found it was about as useful as donkey crap.

Have they taken out the part yet that says "A lot of modern PLCs come with a CRT screen"? It was in there about 6 years ago and when I complained they told me that they have the most up-to-date course.


----------



## Sparky Mcgregor (Sep 7, 2015)

I had a pretty good experience with it. No doubt there's better courses out there but it suited my needs. Now that I'm done the course I still have a lot of work to do in terms of applying all that theoretical knowledge into something practical. It helps that I was working in that field while taking the course. I would never recommend that course to anyone with out any prior automation knowledge. Right now I'm working directly with RSlogix and and finding that process far more valuable.


----------



## 51360 (Jun 9, 2014)

There are many variables to consider when programming for a conveyor system.

A few examples to start you thinking:

Input/output for the conveyor motor's starter, and faults that could arise and stop the motor.

For example, is the motor turning? Is the drive pulley, ( tail, or head ), turning? Is the conveyor itself moving?

As you know, you will need emergency stop design for the conveyor. In my day it was ropes and resettable flags.

This is just scratching the surface, the basic bare minimums, but it's a start! :thumbsup:

Hope this helps.

Borgi


----------



## Sparky Mcgregor (Sep 7, 2015)

Thanks Borgi, 

Good point. For some reason they don't talk much about motor starters and estop Programming in any of the PLC stuff I've encountered so far. I don't really get why since every conveyor system I've ever seen has them.


----------



## 51360 (Jun 9, 2014)

Sparky Mcgregor said:


> Thanks Borgi,
> 
> Good point. For some reason they don't talk much about motor starters and *estop Programming in any of the PLC stuff I've encountered so far.* I don't really get why since every conveyor system I've ever seen has them.


Keep in mind, e-stops must be hardwired, you use an input to verify the device that stopped the conveyor, and where it is located physically. :thumbsup:

In large plants these e-stop inputs save time. Nobody will admit they pushed it, or pulled it, by accident.  :laughing:

Borgi


----------



## sdgates (Nov 13, 2015)

Sparky, need any more help on this? Trying to help new PLC programmers with my new website myPLCtraining.com

Also, let me know if you have specific questions. Feel free to reply or email me at [email protected]

Stephen


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

Try *HERE*

Another good resource *HERE*
:thumbup:


----------

